
Ask HN: Should I ditch disqus and what are some alternatives - Something1234
I&#x27;m beginning to think that maybe I should ditch disqus from my blog with all the tracking issues, but I still want to keep commenting on my blog. So what are some alternatives?
======
darekkay
I'm also stuck with Disqus and want to switch for the same reason. Here are
some ideas to get your own comment system running: StaticMan[0], Isso[1],
Netlify GoTell[2]. This article[3] brings up some more ideas.

For my small blog with 1-2 comments a month I'm thinking about implementing a
small form and include comments manually using front-matter options or a
separate comments file. This would make the comments fully static which is big
plus. Spam will obviously be the biggest problem, so something like Akismet is
necessary.

[0] [https://staticman.net/](https://staticman.net/)

[1] [https://posativ.org/isso/](https://posativ.org/isso/)

[2] [https://github.com/netlify/gotell](https://github.com/netlify/gotell)

[3] [https://mademistakes.com/articles/jekyll-static-
comments/](https://mademistakes.com/articles/jekyll-static-comments/)

------
mattwinslow
Remarkbox[0] recently came up over on the discuss.bootstrapped.fm forums[1]
and might suit your needs. I'm not affiliated in any way - your question just
happened to jog my memory that I'd read about an alternative recently :)

[0] [https://www.remarkbox.com/](https://www.remarkbox.com/)

[1] [http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/remarkbox-is-the-disqus-
alt...](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/t/remarkbox-is-the-disqus-
alternative/4871)

~~~
foxhop
Hey Matt, Thank you for posting this. I'm bootstrapping Remarkbox and
currently accepting beta sign ups.

------
dyukqu
I haven't used it (just tried the demo), but maybe you'd want to take a look
at Discourse - [https://www.discourse.org/](https://www.discourse.org/)

(Jeff Atwood is a co-founder of it and it's open source.)

~~~
LoSboccacc
Doscourse is nice but a little too much opinionated for normal usage.

------
tucaz
Looking for the same thing. A while ago I researched and no good alternatives
came up.

Most of what I found either didn't work at all or wouldn't allow anonymous
comments.

I even thought about making one since it seems a market well underserved. But
settled on Disqus for lack of time to dedicate to the project.

A good start point I would use is to start looking at WordPress. I think they
got most of it right. It's simple, fast and allow anonymous comments. It's a
shame I cannot use it as a standalone version or hosted by myself.

------
stevekemp
The obvious alternatives are to use a (dynamic) blog which supports
commenting. Things like wordpress, ghost, etc will do the job.

If you want to have a static-blog you can look at self-hosting a commenting
system though, I wrote one which uses javascript to fetch, display, and add
comments easily enough. Styling is hard and you lose integration with
facebook, etc, but its an option if you have time to tinker.

------
ParameterOne
I'm working on an alternative, and it will allow live chat on the post too so
it's basically always a live feed with a view-able history.

------
wkoszek
Looking at the same thing after seeing how the waterfall chart looks like in
Chrome. Couldn't believe how much junk and in how many requests it's sending.

------
romanovcode
You could build your own.

